# Wiener Schnitzel



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

* " “Wienerschnitzel” is actually a geographically protected term in Germany and Austria and can only be made with veal."*

Pork is Schweineschnitzel. Remember several years ago at WWZ TK that I was making it regularly with pork loin. I'll look for any pictures I have, they aren't on this machine. Also I had posted this article on WWZ.









Authentic German Schnitzel (Schweineschnitzel)


Authentic German Schnitzel just the way your favorite German restaurants make it! A fool-proof recipe for absolute PERFECTION!




www.daringgourmet.com





Yours look good regardless of what you call them.
Edit: I found the pics.

















Made from 1/4" thick slices of pork loin pounded to 1/8" the flour, egg and bread crumbs.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Your schnitzel looks beautiful.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Your schnitzel looks beautiful.


The bread crumbs were made from a bread I was making at the time. Made with honey, oats, flax seed, wheat germ and teff (a grass seed). The bread was very good and the crumbs when used like this were outa sight.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Knot. Did you use the air fryer? I have yet to try it for raw breaded meat.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

J. V. said:


> Knot. Did you use the air fryer? I have yet to try it for raw breaded meat.


No, I fried it in oil...but I use the air fryer all the time for breaded meat.
I have discovered that if I put a thin coat of mayo on the meat, Chops, chicken)
then dip it in the breadcrumbs it come delicious and browns up nicely.
Just a slight coat of oil on the pan...do not spray the meat with oil. ( mayo is egg and oil)


----------

